# Blue Ridge BBQ Festival (Tryon, NC) is back on.



## Larry D. (Jan 28, 2010)

(From http://www.blueridgebbqfestival.com/)

_"Thanks to you, the BBQ is back for 2010!!!

Thanks to a show of overwhelming community support, the Board of Directors of the Carolina Foothills Chamber of Commerce has reinstated the Blue Ridge Barbecue & Music Festival for 2010.

“After three weeks of hard work, budget cutting and securing financial backing, we have a festival that will be as big as ever, manageable for the Chamber and a great showcase for our area,” says Andy Millard, Chamber president. “I have been humbled and gratified over the last few weeks at how our community has pulled together to make this event happen for all of us.”  

In just one week, more than 80 individuals committed $1,000 each to build the rainy day fund that is making this year’s Festival feasible for the Chamber. In addition, the Festival steering committee reduced its budget by more than 25 percent. “We’re building on what works best for the Festival and trimming the fat,” says Dale Musselwhite, chairman of the Festival. “Cook teams and festival goers will enjoy the same Festival they have come to love over the years; we’ll just be running a much tighter operation behind the scenes.”_

So I guess I'll get to go and "spectate" again this year.


----------



## bbquzz (Jan 29, 2010)

Really nice when all your efforts pay off ... Way to go!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 29, 2010)

That's great news


----------

